# Propecia, DHT and bodybuilding!



## mrchest (Apr 19, 2011)

basicly i have started to thin at the front, and i am an avid lifter all natural as well...

i am just wandering if i where to take propecia will it affect my gains as it diminshes DHT signifcantly?

i have read somehwere that natural test in our body is much more usefull then DHT when it comes to building muscle, and since you stop alot of the conversion of test to an inferior form of testostorone (DHT) you will get the same if not better results then before.

however i have read otherwise, i am just wandering if anyone knows anything solid on this topic


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 19, 2011)

...do squats...they work for about everything else!


----------



## mrchest (Apr 20, 2011)

i do lol, not to sure this answers my question tho lol


----------



## S2kracer (Apr 22, 2011)

You're fine.   It reportedly raises T levels. Two potential big side effects: Gyno and Sperm. While the Merck states it doesn't interfere with sperm count, morphology, etc., there are a couple of people who have said there counts were so low, they were unable to conceive because of it.....


----------

